# Air Tickets: Agents or website of airline



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Is it worthwhile going to agents for any special deals on airline tickets or its just better to book directly via airline websites. Travelling to London, France and to nearby places such as India? 
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Usually the airline direct is the best bet, but you never know till you try!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I work with CWT, it's convenient but not always cheap, online is better deals


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Try Billet avion, sejour, hotel, voiture avec l'agence de voyage Opodo or www.expedia.com


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

For travelling to nearby places look at the budget airlines - FlyDubai are the cheapest for destinations across the middle east. Air Arabia from Sharjah fly all over India, as to Jet, Jazeera, and Air India as well as Mihin Lanka. Most of them have no arrangements with Expedia and the like so you need to use thir own websites directly.


----------

